# It was like a miracle



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

We've all experienced the almost certainty that anyone who says, "I'll tip you in the app.." is lying through their teeth.The other night I had a young lady in the car. She was on too short a ride for me to bother asking what music she liked, she just had to settle for the hard country I was playing.
So I was pleasantly surprised when she commented, "I like your jams!"
At her destination she asked me to close out the ride so she could tip me, and waited in the back seat while I did.
Tap, Tap, Tap on her phone.
A few minutes later I checked. She had tipped me $8 on a $6 dollar trip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Country music ain’t that good. Were you wearing your designer pajamas?


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> We've all experienced the almost certainty that anyone who says, "I'll tip you in the app.." is lying through their teeth.The other night I had a young lady in the car. She was on too short a ride for me to bother asking what music she liked, she just had to settle for the hard country I was playing.
> So I was pleasantly surprised when she commented, "I like your jams!"
> At her destination she asked me to close out the ride so she could tip me, and waited in the back seat while I did.
> Tap, Tap, Tap on her phone.
> A few minutes later I checked. She had tipped me $8 on a $6 dollar trip.


Good for you!

99% of riders are users/abusers of ridesharing; taking advantage of drivers and low fares. Then there is that 1% who really understands tipping and the need for drivers to be compensated fairly. You encountered that unicorn.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

We set our own rates if you feel your service is worth more simply charge more for providing that service.

Country music is the best!


----------

